
Gemini: Open-Source Automated Random Testing Suite for Scylla and Cassandra - PeterCorless
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/12/11/project-gemini-an-open-source-automated-random-testing-suite-for-scylla-and-cassandra-clusters/
======
PeterCorless
Those who are familiar with the Jepsen test may find Gemini of interest.

